# Nasty weather = Great saugeye fishing!



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks to Smithbgfish who has taught me tons about smallie and saugeye fishing this time of year, CatBassCrap and I had a great night hitting the saugeye. In only a couple of hours we had almost non-stop action. The best of it came during the worst of the rain. We landed either 7 or 8 fish, and had at least 10 maybe more on that decided to spit the hook. I did keep 4 of them for my family to eat tomorrow night. Before anyone gets to riled up about me keeping fish, I just want to say that this is the first time this year I have kept fish for the table besides one perch trip to Erie. The picture doesn't do these fish justice, but the bottom fish was 24 inches and just a hair over 5 pounds.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

GMRcatman said:


> Before anyone gets to riled up about me keeping fish, I just want to say that this is the first time this year I have kept fish for the table besides one perch trip to Erie. The picture doesn't do these fish justice, but the bottom fish was 24 inches and just a hair over 5 pounds.


Strange how the bite can differ so much from system to system...We got :S during the rain, even though we knew there were fish at our feet. And nobody should get riled up about you stringing up eyes...I mean, you paid for them. Maybe if you went back to the hole day-in and day-out and kept a 2-man limit every time. But heck, who can blame you for keeping a decent stringer every now and then? (BTW I would suggest you keep the smaller ones if your feeding young children..Some of those bigger ones can have some nasty levels of contaminants, especially in the GMR.)


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Had I not been at work I'd been out there with you guys!! I gotta get out with you and Kyle sometime!!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice fish. What lake or river were you fishing? Looks like a nice dinner to me. I catch and release most fish but Saugeye, Crappie, White Bass and Gills are stocked regularly and, could be dinner if and when I get some large enough to eat.
________
HOW TO ROLL BLUNTS


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome catch catman ,congrats!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

dude, stop fishing out devils hole!


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

It was an awesome night of fishing and I haven't had luck like that since last year with the saugeyes. We were fishing the GMR. I can't believe how many fish we had hooked and lost too. The one that he weighed and it ended up being 5 lbs we thought was smaller and that is why he kept it.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Catman,
great catch! you don't have to justify keeping them, keep 6 each if you want. I bet those will taste great, enjoy!
EE


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

awesome catch!

are you sure that big one isn't a walleye? color looks a little different compared to the others and it has a white tip on the bottom of the tail. 

just curious. great fish either way!


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

hoosiertransplant said:


> awesome catch!
> 
> are you sure that big one isn't a walleye? color looks a little different compared to the others and it has a white tip on the bottom of the tail.
> 
> just curious. great fish either way!


To be honest with you I have no idea. I wouldn't know if it was a walleye or saugeye. I thought walleye had a lighter color than saugeye. I see what you are saying about the color difference and the white spot on the tail.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice fish man! You should never have to justify keeping your fish!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Found this on the ODNR site.




Saugeye
Scientific Name: Stizostedion vitreum x S. canadense
Publication 358


Identification:
Saugeye are a cross of the walleye and
sauger. The dark bars on the dorsal fin are the
best identifying characteristic for this fish. Sharp
canine teeth, dark blotches on the sides, and a
white tip on the lower tail also help identify the
saugeye.

Range and Habitat:
Saugeye have been stocked into many
impoundments in Ohio. They can also be found
in streams and rivers below stocked impoundments.
Saugeye are highly adaptable to most
lake and river environments and are tolerant of
turbid waters.

Life History:
Saugeye are created by crossing walleye
eggs with sperm from a sauger. The result is
a fast growing fish that has excellent survival
abilities. This also makes it ideal for stocking into
Ohio reservoirs and rivers; however, saugeye
can create some problems. Generally, most
hybrid species do not reproduce, but saugeye
do occasionally reproduce with walleye and
sauger. This can create genetic problems in the
fishery.

Adult Size:
Saugeye average 1 pound and range
between 13 and 16 inches in length. The state
record fish weighed 12.42 pounds.
Fishing Methods:

Many saugeye are caught in tailwater areas
downstream from the impoundments where
they have been stocked. Crankbaits, lead
headed jigs with hair, feathers, or plastic tails
are good artificial lures. Live minnows and
nightcrawlers are also productive. Winter is an
excellent time to catch saugeye.


----------



## Darby O'Gill (May 16, 2004)

Nicely done! My best late fall days for smallies and saugeye have also been accompanied by nasty weather.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

beautiful eyes....i c&r a lot but you better believe i would scarf them


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

well done fellas, that big one looks more like a channel cat to me, but i could be wrong. dave call me soon to get out for some sm, korey is not invited after he threw devils hole on blast. f him


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Black Crappie!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> korey is not invited after he threw devils hole on blast. f him


i'll fight you.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Not entirely sure but i believe the big one is a saugeye and the rest are sauger. Either way nice fish!


----------

